# Configuration d'un compte exchange sous Mail



## michelr1959 (21 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas parvenu à créer un compte Mail utilisant un serveur exchange, alors que je dispose de toutes les données qui m'ont permises de créer un compte Entourage utilisant un serveur exchange.

La difficulté que je rencontre est liée à des champs que je dois remplir sous Mail que je n'identifie pas clairement : serveur de réception et serveur Outlook Web Access, alors que sous Entourage, un seul serveur est demandé.

Autre question : dès lors que j'aurais réussi à créer un compte Mail utilisant un serveur exchange, est-ce que Ical et Carnet d'adresse seraient configurés automatiquement ou y a-t-il des opérations supplémentaires à effectuer ?

J'espère avoir été assez précis.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Michel


Explications ici sur le motif du changement de forum !


----------



## Raf (21 Août 2008)

Tu n'es pas le seul à avoir ces soucis. L'intégration d'exchange dans mail n'est pas optimal (pour être gentil).

J'ai eu les même soucis que toi, et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution si ce n'est d'utiliser Entourage.


----------



## michelr1959 (22 Août 2008)

Merci pour cette confirmation Raf. Bon w-e. Michel


----------



## fabientito (29 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

je viens de voir que vous étiez parvenu à configurer entourage pour un compte exchange;
j'essaye désespérément en vain !
j'utilise mail2web comme server exchange; pourriez me dire comment faire svp ??

merci d'avance

Fabien


----------



## brunitou (10 Mai 2010)

Pareil: ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi ! :hein:

Sur mon Nokia, configuré en 3 minutes: 1 seul serveur demandé ("serveur Exchange") contre 2 dans Mail ("serveur de réception" + "Serveur Outlook Web Access") -> ?? 

De même que l'authentification: MD5, NTLM, Kerberos v5 ou mot de passe -> ??
(sur le Nokia, rien n'est demandé)

Là je la trouve un peu mauvaise...


----------



## antmuc (10 Mai 2010)

brunitou a dit:


> Pareil: ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi ! :hein:
> 
> Sur mon Nokia, configuré en 3 minutes: 1 seul serveur demandé ("serveur Exchange") contre 2 dans Mail ("serveur de réception" + "Serveur Outlook Web Access") -> ??
> 
> ...



Je me demande si j'ai la même version de MAC OS que les personnes de ce forum... Chez moi, Compte Exchange configuré en 5 minutes dans Mail / Snow Leopard, un seul serveur entré, compte utilisateur, mot de passe et ça roule, calendrier et contacts compris...

Sous quel OS êtes-vous?


----------



## slc51 (11 Mai 2010)

salut,


moi je suis sous Tiger 10.4.11, j'ai crée un compte exchange (Web access server) avec Mail, je reçois des mails extérieurs, mais je ne parviens pas à envoyer le moindre message, ils bloquent dans la boite d'envoi. Le msg d'erreur est que le serveur est peut etre mal configuré me dit-on. D'où peut venir le pb ? Le port n'est pas bon ? Ou ... ? 
pourquoi je reçois des mails et je ne parviens pas à envoyer ?

Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------

bon en cherchant un peu j'ai fini par trouver la solution à mon pb : il fallait que je rentre le smtp (serveur d'envoi) de mon FAI, et non remettre le nom du serveur de réception qui n'est pas le même (pour moi en tout cas). 
Je reçois et j'envoie des mails maintenant. cool.
@+


----------



## francis_uster (16 Juillet 2010)

Exchange est intégré à mail depuis Snow léopard seulement, c'est pour ça que ceux qui ont Tiger on plus de problèmes pour paraméter la chose.


----------

